# My Simple Linguini and Clam Sauce



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2015)

My non cooking younger son asked me to write this up for him. It was his favorite growing up, and I was glad for his intention to make it himself.
Thought I'd put it here too as it's very easy no fuss recipe for a new cook.

*" Mom's Linguini and Clam Sauce".

Linguini and Clam Sauce is one of my "go to" recipes as I always keep what's needed for this simple recipe I use on hand.

 3 cans minced clams & juice
1/2 cup diced white onion or shallot
1 bottle of clam juice 
1/2 cup chicken broth
3 cloves of fresh grated or diced garlic
some chopped fresh parsley
just a few hot pepper flakes
2 TBS butter and 2 TBS olive oil
Parmasain cheese, to serve.

(The clams themselves should be only added to the mix at the last minute, just to heat through or they will be tough.) 

Here's how you do it...
Put the water for the pasta on to boil, with lots of salt.
*
* Saute the onion in olive oil and butter till translucent, and add the  garlic and let cook just a few seconds, so it doesn't burn. Add the  juice from the clams, the bottle of clam juice, the chicken broth and  the hot pepper flakes. Simmer for about 10 minutes. Add the parsley and  clams just before serving.

 Cook and drain the Linguini, and add the clams and sauce.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2015)

Great emergency shelf meal!

My little one can version is very similar, I never seem to have the clam broth or chicken stock on hand so I use a splash of white wine and a spoon or two of pasta water.  

I usually end up using frozen parsley from a bunch that I keep in the freezer, I just pull it out and shave off a few leaves with my chefs knife and pop the rest of it back into the freezer.  When all I have left is a bunch of stems I toss them into the stock pot.


----------



## puffin3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Are the canned clams raw or precooked and do you need to strain out any shell or grit?
Your recipe sounds great. All I would do is add a T of Pernod to the sauce and a pinch of fresh lemon peel to finish.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Are the canned clams raw or precooked and do you need to strain out any shell or grit?
> Your recipe sounds great. All I would do is add a T of Pernod to the sauce and a pinch of fresh lemon peel to finish.



I think all canned clams are cooked in order to be processed. I've never encountered any shell or grit in them. Yep, you could gussy up the dish some but I didn't wanna confuse the little fellow.  He's 40 something years old and over six feet. Where did the time go?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, all canned foods are heated to the temperature necessary to kill pathogens, which varies depending on the food. I've never encountered shell or grit in canned seafood, either.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice one, Kay!

I often add a can of chopped clams to my spaghetti sauce.  Love the taste and texture.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds *really* good, Kay, thanks for sharing your recipe!  Glad to hear your youngest is showing an interest in cooking.  He should join up here.  

Funny you should share this now - I impulse bought a couple of those small rectangular tins of *smoked* clams a few months ago and was thinking about posting a 'how to use them?' thread.  This recipe might require a more delicate clam rather than smoked, though. 

Copied and saved!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2015)

Cheryl, the only thing you need to eat smoked clams with is a toothpick.   

Just sayin'.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Oct 15, 2015)

I love smoked clams on a cracker with a vodka martini. 

Making clam chowder with fresh clams is wonderful: steam in a bit of white wine, discard the shells, and chop, then add the juice and clams to the milk or cream (bacon, potatoes, onions and celery) and thicken with a bit of instant mashed potatoes or flour. I like it thick and not a runny boat chowder.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting this up!  Nice quick meal


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 15, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Cheryl, the only thing you need to eat smoked clams with is a toothpick.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 
 That's kind of what I was thinking!  And maybe some saltines...


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking!  And maybe some saltines...



and a nice Pinot Grigio.  *clink*


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks, KL!  I've never had linguini with clam sauce, but have always wanted to try it.  I've printed out a copy and will add missing ingredients to my grocery list.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, KL!  I've never had linguini with clam sauce, but have always wanted to try it.  I've printed out a copy and will add missing ingredients to my grocery list.



Oh Z, I can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2015)

We of course have fresh dug that morning clams available year round. So I get a bag of them, steam them until opened, save the broth and strain through cheesecloth. That is always the start of any dish I want to make with clams. I do keep a can or two of clams on the shelf along with a bottle or two of clam juice. 

Sometimes if the clams are dirty, I will place them in a bowl of very salty water. Fresh water, and they will drown. They will clean themselves out and be ready to steam for at least two hours. Then I change the water and do it again. I continue doing this until I no longer see sediment of the bottom of the bowl. Some folks put cornmeal or oatmeal in the water for them to feed on. I don't. From there I am in Clam Heaven! Steamed clams, clam chowder, stuffed clam shells, etc.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2015)

That's fine for an experienced cook who has fresh clams available Addie, not for a beginner cook.


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> That's fine for an experienced cook who has fresh clams available Addie, not for a beginner cook.



I have to admit, that we are blessed with an abundance of fresh products from the sea every day. We have a fairly large fishing fleet right here in Boston, and clamming and going out for lobsters on a daily basis is a regular activity for a lot of folks here. My SIL does it every summer. When you grow up with sea food in your back yard, you tend to take it for granted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 15, 2015)

Queen of the Humble Brag  WTG, Addie.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 15, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> That's fine for an experienced cook who has fresh clams available Addie, not for a beginner cook.


 
+1.  The title of this thread is *Simple Linguine and Clam Sauce *that was shared with a novice cook and then with us, not having to go harvest your own clams. LOL


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 15, 2015)

Jr is approx the same age as your son KL.   He has graduated from his "specialty dish" --pork chops smothered in cream mushroom soup over Minute rice to reading and following recipes.   And grilling, now that they have a grill.  It's taken a long time to get to this stage.

I copied your recipe for me,  I haven't had clam sauce in eons and I like the simplicity of the dish.     Puffin does give an idea I could chop some tarragon as it is unlikely I would have Pernod in the house.   I think it would add a nice subtle accent.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 16, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Jr is approx the same age as your son KL.   He has graduated from his "specialty dish" --pork chops smothered in cream mushroom soup over Minute rice to reading and following recipes.   *And grilling, now that they have a grill. * It's taken a long time to get to this stage.
> 
> I copied your recipe for me,  I haven't had clam sauce in eons and I like the simplicity of the dish.     Puffin does give an idea I could chop some tarragon as it is unlikely I would have Pernod in the house.   I think it would add a nice subtle accent.



I must say, the said son does a bang up job with chicken on the charcoal grill Whiska. I've always said his dad did the best grilled chicken ever, and when we were invited to dinner at their house, I told him it was every bit as good as his Dad's, we both got a little teary. He even uses his Dad's grill these ten years later. It was one of those precious moments, ya know?


----------



## puffin3 (Oct 16, 2015)

In this neck of the woods we can buy plastic tubs of raw oysters, clams and mussels.
I guess those are the 'cans' I was thinking of. They all do need to be checked for shell bits and grit. I pass all the liquid through a coffee filter and use it of course. I take each piece and give it a cold water rinse too.
I'd read more carefully in future.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 16, 2015)

I had a feeling that must be what you were talking about Puffin. My canned clams come in the same kind of can as tuna.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2015)

I can buy fresh seafood that way  too, but then I'd have to use it right away and I can't guarantee that will happen.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 16, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I can buy fresh seafood that way too, but then I'd have to use it right away and I can't guarantee that will happen.


 
+1.  Canned is good and is so nice to have on hand for pasta dishes, soups, and casseroles.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking!  And maybe some saltines...



Love smoked clams on a saltine...addicting!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 17, 2015)

That just might be what's for dinner!   That and a glass or three of Chardonnay.  Had a big late morning breakfast.

Kay, I've added a couple cans of clams and bottled clam juice to my shopping list.  Will be making your recipe, it sounds delicious.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 18, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> My non cooking younger son asked me to write this up for him. It was his favorite growing up, and I was glad for his intention to make it himself.
> Thought I'd put it here too as it's very easy no fuss recipe for a new cook.
> 
> *" Mom's Linguini and Clam Sauce".
> ...



Would the fat-free Parmesan cheese and perhaps the fat-free low-sodium chicken broth work properly of this recipe? My Uncle Nicu has had his gall bladder removed of him, and he must be careful.

This sounds so very nice! He has received of his appetite now after the infection and he is quite hungry.

~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 18, 2015)

I would think so, Cat.  Glad Uncle Nicu is feeling better!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 18, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I would think so, Cat.  Glad Uncle Nicu is feeling better!



Thank you so much! I am glad he feels better also! A grumpy Uncle is never a good thing, yes?

Perhaps I shall prepare this tomorrow. He loves clams!

~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2015)

That recipe sounds great Kayelle. How much does that make?


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 18, 2015)

taxlady said:


> That recipe sounds great Kayelle. How much does that make?



Hmmm, that's always hard for me to answer. My son could eat it all if you let him.  It serves SC and me with some leftovers.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Hmmm, that's always hard for me to answer. My son could eat it all if you let him.  It serves SC and me with some leftovers.


 Thanks


----------



## CatPat (Oct 18, 2015)

Kayelle, I will be making this tonight! I have everything of it, and all is low fat for Uncle Nicu. I can't wait!

~Cat


----------



## letscook (Oct 19, 2015)

Love this dish,  I make it pretty much the same, I use more clam juice than chix broth and I leave the hot pepper flakes out and just set on table for those who want them. As I have gotten older I find that I can't take the spice as much. 
Lots of garlic bread to go with it.


----------



## Addie (Oct 19, 2015)

letscook said:


> Love this dish,  I make it pretty much the same, I use more clam juice than chix broth and I leave the hot pepper flakes out and just set on table for those who want them. As I have gotten older I find that I can't take the spice as much.
> Lots of garlic bread to go with it.



Same here. I once put the total of three red pepper flakes in a dish. I actually count the flakes I add to any dish. Way too hot for me. Couldn't eat it. I am also very careful when adding the dry mustard powder to mac and cheese. 

But garlic!!! You can never have too much garlic for me. I love garlic. Plus there are so many health benefits from garlic.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Oct 15, 2019)

Lance Bushrod said:


> I love smoked clams on a cracker with a vodka martini.


 
Now, that is right up my alley !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 15, 2019)

What is Pernod.
Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 15, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What is Pernod.
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


Not sure I got it right but this is what I found. 
HTH

Is absinthe the same as Pernod?
*Pernod Absinthe* Essential Facts
The spirit is now made using the *same* ingredients as in the early 1800s. *Absinthe* was banned in the United States in 1912. *Pernod* reintroduced its spirit to America in 2007 after it became legal again. *Pernod Absinthe* was created in 1805, in France's first *absinthe* distillery.

*Pernod Absinthe - Liquor.com*


https://www.liquor.com › brands › pernod-absinthe


----------



## taxlady (Oct 15, 2019)

Usually when someone just says, "Pernod", they mean an anise flavoured, clear liqueur that turns yellow when water is added.

Pernod on Wikipedia


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, what Taxy wrote.  I use Pernod in the copycat mussels dish from Carabba's that I make.  It is available in the small airline bottles in larger liquor stores.  There's also Anisette as a less expensive alternative.

Funny, we've been talking about getting 1 of the large bags of clams at Restaurant Depot and having steamers for a meal, then having clam linguine with the rest of them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 16, 2019)

My neighbour has a Pernod at 6 pm.  I once bought a bottle to keep for her the odd time she comes over.  Then a year later I bought a second bottle, forgetting about the first.

LOL  - still have lots for mussels and clams!  Gotta get to it!

Thanks for reviving this thread!


----------



## Silversage (Oct 16, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> My neighbour has a Pernod at 6 pm.  I once bought a bottle to keep for her the odd time she comes over.  Then a year later I bought a second bottle, forgetting about the first.
> 
> LOL  - still have lots for mussels and clams!  Gotta get to it!
> 
> Thanks for reviving this thread!




Another way to use some of htat Pernod...
I keep frozen ravioli on hand for those "no time or desire to cook" nights.  Any of the seafood ravioli are great with a quick Pernod sauce.


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 16, 2019)

One of the loves of my life!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 16, 2019)

That's beautiful Joey and I'd love to see your recipe for "red" clam sauce.


I don't know how the talk about Pernod got started. The last thing I'd want to add to my "simple" clam sauce is the flavor of licorice.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 16, 2019)

That looks wonderful, Joey.  

Like Kay, I'm not fond of anise flavors, but I sure can vouch for her recipe.  I need to restock my pantry with clams and a bottle or two of clam juice.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 17, 2019)

Kay and Cheryl, there's not enough added of the Pernod or Anisette for you to taste it, at least in my mussels recipe.  It just adds a little "sumthin, sumthin" to the dish.  Remember, I don't like licorice or anise either.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2019)

My son, the proffesional cook, worked at a local Italian Restaurant and frequently made a red pasta sauce that included clams, mussels, and shrimp.  It was delicious.  Of course I had to learn to make it. 

Another great addition to clam chowder is crayfish meat.  If unseasoned, and cooked in butter, the flavor is somewhere between lobster and shrimp.  The tail meat, when removed from the tail, is the same size as a small clam, and just gives a nivee little chunk of really good flavor and texture.

I would think that frog's legs would be good mixed in with chowder as well.

For those looking to redue potatoes in your diet, sunchokes make a wonderful substitue, are far healthier, and low calorie.  They also feed gut flora, and so are  great prebiotic.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

